# Du hast zu viel gechattet, wenn...



## mithrandir (18. Mai 2001)

... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.

... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.

... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".

... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick... " vor dich hinmurmelst.

... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern.


----------



## BennyBezold (18. Mai 2001)

_- ... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.
- 
- ... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.
- 
- ... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".
- 
- ... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick... " vor dich hinmurmelst.
- 
- ... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern. _

Ist bei Dir ein Dauerzustand, gell?


----------



## Playmate (18. Mai 2001)

_- ... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.
- 
- ... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.
- 
- ... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".
- 
- ... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick... " vor dich hinmurmelst.
- 
- ... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern. _

... oder Du so einen Thread eröffnest... ;- )

MfG Play


----------



## DarthMario (18. Mai 2001)

das mit lol ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## shopgirl (18. Mai 2001)

_- ... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.
- 
- ... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.
- 
- ... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".
- 
- ... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick... " vor dich hinmurmelst.
- 
- ... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern. _


Ist dir schon passiert? kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas passieren könnte


----------



## Jorge (18. Mai 2001)

_- ... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.
- 
- ... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.
- 
- ... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".
- 
- ... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick.../mode #Job +b Chef " vor dich hinmurmelst.
- 
- ... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern. _
-
- .... du die Vorlesung mit den Worten "/quit [spachteln]" in Richtung Mensa[MenschenunwürdigerEssensErsatzNichtSeltenAlt] verläßt verlässt.
-
-......du auf ner Party die Gäste mit "Hi Re Cu [Am Arsch die Räuber] " begrüßt
-
-.......du beim Einwohnermeldeamt deinen Namen durch Murmeln der Worte "/nick  usw" ändern lassen willst und dich lauthals beschwerst wieso du noch kein @ hast?
-
-......du dich wunderst, warum im channel #telefonzelle kaum ein chatter hockt....


----------



## Lady (18. Mai 2001)

- du  [hmm] vor dich hinmurmelst

- statt zu lachen grins grins sagst

- dich beim lesen wunderst, wenn alles nur schwarz ist (besonders Sannys  
  rosa vermisse ich *gg*)


----------



## Schnitz (18. Mai 2001)

*hehe* Das mit dem LOL ist mir auch schon mal passiert!


----------



## Sanny (18. Mai 2001)

ARGH ... müsst ihr das so deutlich machen?

*TelefonbuchnachSelbsthilfegruppedurchsuch*


----------



## DarthMario (18. Mai 2001)

_- - - - 
- Ist dir schon passiert? kann ich mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas passieren könnte
-  _

naja, lag wohl daran das ich wirklich zuviel in foren unterwegs war. ein kumpel hat mir was erzählt was witzig war aber nicht so witzig das ich fast einen lachanfall gehabt hätte. Als er fertig war meinte ich dann *lol* und er (selber viel im netz unterwegs) hat dann einen lachanfall bekommen.


----------



## Kerl (19. Mai 2001)

_- - ... du bei einem guten Witz nicht lachst, sondern nur "lol" oder "rofl" sagst.
- - 
- - ... du in einer wichtigen Geschäftsbesbrechung deine Zustimmung mit einem gewichtigen "" bekanntgibst.
- - 
- - ... du statt jemandem etwas zuzuflüstern durch den ganzen Raum rufst: "/msg ....".
- - 
- - ... dir dein Chef auf den Wecker geht und du immer wieder "/kick... /kick ... /kick.../mode #Job +b Chef " vor dich hinmurmelst.
- - 
- - ... du bei der Montagsbesprechung vergeblich versuchst das Thema mit "/topic ..." zu ändern. 
- -
- - .... du die Vorlesung mit den Worten "/quit [spachteln]" in Richtung Mensa[MenschenunwürdigerEssensErsatzNichtSeltenAlt] verläßt verlässt.
- -
- -......du auf ner Party die Gäste mit "Hi Re Cu [Am Arsch die Räuber] " begrüßt
- -
- -.......du beim Einwohnermeldeamt deinen Namen durch Murmeln der Worte "/nick  usw" ändern lassen willst und dich lauthals beschwerst wieso du noch kein @ hast?
- -
- -......du dich wunderst, warum im channel #telefonzelle kaum ein chatter hockt.... _

....du dich wunderst, daß du mir /join  #PcGames nicht aus dem blöden Themenchat "Arbeit" rauskommst

....du jedes Vorhaben mit einem /me zierst

....du deine Kollegen aufforderst, endlich mit den nervenden Privatchats aufzuhören

....du in jedes Büro reingehst und fragst, wer "m" und wer "w" ist und ob hier was los ist

....du dich wunderst, warum die Leute ohne Tastatur rumlaufen

Gruß
Ken


----------



## MC_Donald (19. Mai 2001)

_- *hehe* Das mit dem LOL ist mir auch schon mal passiert!  _

Mir auch! Hab dann erstmal nicht mehr gechattet weil mir das zu grusselig war *g*


----------



## DarthMario (20. Mai 2001)

_- - *hehe* Das mit dem LOL ist mir auch schon mal passiert!  
- 
- Mir auch! Hab dann erstmal nicht mehr gechattet weil mir das zu grusselig war *g*
-  _

ja ging mir ähnlich. aber ist es euch auch schonmal passiert, das ihr aufgestanden seid und als erstes den charakter wechseln wolltet?


----------



## Sanny (20. Mai 2001)

Mir passiert zur Zeit des öfteren, daß ich geschäftliche E-Mails mit 
 *gg*, *grummel* oder  verziere.
Bisher hab ich das ja immer noch vor dem Abschicken gemerkt, wenn ich das aber irgendwann mal so an einen Kunden rausschicke, lass ich mich behandeln ... versprochen ! *g*


----------



## Kerl (20. Mai 2001)

_- Mir passiert zur Zeit des öfteren, daß ich geschäftliche E-Mails mit 
-  *gg*, *grummel* oder  verziere.
- Bisher hab ich das ja immer noch vor dem Abschicken gemerkt, wenn ich das aber irgendwann mal so an einen Kunden rausschicke, lass ich mich behandeln ... versprochen ! *g* _

Hehe, ich seh die I-Mehl richtig vor mir:

Hi Herr_Klausemann,

ich freue mich, daß sie bei uns ein Konto eröffnen wollen 
Es freut mich auch, daß sie sich dabei an mich wenden *schleim* 
... kurz afk...
...re , wo waren wir? ...ach ja (das Gedächtnis  *lol*). Wenn sie jedoch einen Dispokredit beantragen wollen *grummel*, dann brauchen wir ihre letzte Lohnabrechnung (aber dalli, sonst muß ich sie kicken)....usw...

Ein schnell verschwindender
Ken Masters


----------



## Wurstbrot (20. Mai 2001)

_- - Mir passiert zur Zeit des öfteren, daß ich geschäftliche E-Mails mit 
- -  *gg*, *grummel* oder  verziere.
- - Bisher hab ich das ja immer noch vor dem Abschicken gemerkt, wenn ich das aber irgendwann mal so an einen Kunden rausschicke, lass ich mich behandeln ... versprochen ! *g* 
- 
- Hehe, ich seh die I-Mehl richtig vor mir:
- 
- Hi Herr_Klausemann,
- 
- ich freue mich, daß sie bei uns ein Konto eröffnen wollen 
- Es freut mich auch, daß sie sich dabei an mich wenden *schleim* 
- ... kurz afk...
- ...re , wo waren wir? ...ach ja (das Gedächtnis  *lol*). Wenn sie jedoch einen Dispokredit beantragen wollen *grummel*, dann brauchen wir ihre letzte Lohnabrechnung (aber dalli, sonst muß ich sie kicken)....usw...
- 
- Ein schnell verschwindender
- Ken Masters _

*lach* Der beste Beitrag seit Tagen


----------



## Sanny (20. Mai 2001)

_- - - Mir passiert zur Zeit des öfteren, daß ich geschäftliche E-Mails mit 
- - -  *gg*, *grummel* oder  verziere.
- - - Bisher hab ich das ja immer noch vor dem Abschicken gemerkt, wenn ich das aber irgendwann mal so an einen Kunden rausschicke, lass ich mich behandeln ... versprochen ! *g* 
- - 
- - Hehe, ich seh die I-Mehl richtig vor mir:
- - 
- - Hi Herr_Klausemann,
- - 
- - ich freue mich, daß sie bei uns ein Konto eröffnen wollen 
- - Es freut mich auch, daß sie sich dabei an mich wenden *schleim* 
- - ... kurz afk...
- - ...re , wo waren wir? ...ach ja (das Gedächtnis  *lol*). Wenn sie jedoch einen Dispokredit beantragen wollen *grummel*, dann brauchen wir ihre letzte Lohnabrechnung (aber dalli, sonst muß ich sie kicken)....usw...
- - 
- - Ein schnell verschwindender
- - Ken Masters 

- 
- *lach* Der beste Beitrag seit Tagen 
_

*mitlach* dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen *gg*


----------



## Lady (20. Mai 2001)

wirklich super Ken, bräuchte ne abgewandelte Version, die ich, als armer gestresster Lehrer, als Briefe an die Eltern meiner Schüler schicken könnte.


----------



## MC_Donald (20. Mai 2001)

_- - - - Mir passiert zur Zeit des öfteren, daß ich geschäftliche E-Mails mit 
- - - -  *gg*, *grummel* oder  verziere.
- - - - Bisher hab ich das ja immer noch vor dem Abschicken gemerkt, wenn ich das aber irgendwann mal so an einen Kunden rausschicke, lass ich mich behandeln ... versprochen ! *g* 
- - - 
- - - Hehe, ich seh die I-Mehl richtig vor mir:
- - - 
- - - Hi Herr_Klausemann,
- - - 
- - - ich freue mich, daß sie bei uns ein Konto eröffnen wollen 
- - - Es freut mich auch, daß sie sich dabei an mich wenden *schleim* 
- - - ... kurz afk...
- - - ...re , wo waren wir? ...ach ja (das Gedächtnis  *lol*). Wenn sie jedoch einen Dispokredit beantragen wollen *grummel*, dann brauchen wir ihre letzte Lohnabrechnung (aber dalli, sonst muß ich sie kicken)....usw...
- - - 
- - - Ein schnell verschwindender
- - - Ken Masters 
- 
- - 
- - *lach* Der beste Beitrag seit Tagen 
-  
- 
- *mitlach* dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen *gg*
- 
-  _

*auchlach*


----------



## Calf (20. Mai 2001)

_- *hehe* Das mit dem LOL ist mir auch schon mal passiert!  _


----------

